

Planet Money Makes a T-Shirt - mdokas
http://apps.npr.org/tshirt/

======
HCIdivision17
Most surprising to me was the shockingly low cost of shipping on the long
ocean haul. At or below ten cents compared to over two dollars once state-
side. Incredible industrial efficiency and scale at work!

